# rather embarrasing....



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

i am in my third tri. i have noticed a soft kind of cyst type thing hanging slightly by my back passage. it doesn't hurt and it's not affecting my going to toilet. 

i am too embarrased to go to the GP about it (which is ridiculous) but i just wanted to know if this is harmless?

thanks
sandie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, it sounds like you've probably got a haemorrhoid.  It's quite common at this stage of pregnancy, as you tend to become constipated.  There are creams that are safe to use in pregnancy, ask your pharmacist.  It won't be harmful to your baby at all, it's just one of those lovely pregnancy niggles!!!


----------

